
The Growing Rivalry Between Google and IBM - jonbaer
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gregsatell/2016/09/11/the-growing-rivalry-between-google-and-ibm/#7f8db5527594
======
Cortez
I can't wait to see what innovations we get from this rivalry of intelligent
machines.

